# king stephen



## frank earl (May 28, 2007)

My brother,John Earl,was bosun of the King Stephen for some years.He was with her when she dry docked in Canada,must have been in the fifties.Did anyone sail with him on that ship,or any others out of Hull?Frank Earl.


----------

